# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Настройка PGP

## Phobos24

Люди помогите настроить PGP. У меня 9 версия. Нужно настроить шифрование писем на локальной машине... Но не получается... Кто нибудь сталкивался раньше? Может у кого то есть русификатор...

----------

